# Brown tree snake



## Fuscus (Feb 28, 2014)

Well - its, um, a tree snake and its, um, brown


----------



## zulu (Feb 28, 2014)

Thats a nice one fuscus ,get some good ones in southern QLD .


----------



## critterguy (Feb 28, 2014)

Very nice, I rarely run into snakes while out critter hunting bush spots, I'm a heavy stepper, so they clear out my way before I get to see them.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2014)

Where roughly was that one found?


----------



## NicG (Mar 1, 2014)

Brown and gold tree snake - clearly a Hawthorn supporter!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 1, 2014)

GeckoJosh said:


> Where roughly was that one found?


Cotton tree, sunshine coast.


----------



## Bredli1956 (Mar 1, 2014)

Great find


----------



## jacevy (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm on the Sunshine Coast too.
My kids had one of these at their school a couple of weeks ago.
A teacher was bringing a class group back to class when they saw a frog. He stopped to show the class and while they were looking a snake shot out of the bushes and coiled the frog. It was a tree snake.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 5, 2014)

jacevy said:


> I'm on the Sunshine Coast too.
> My kids had one of these at their school a couple of weeks ago.
> A teacher was bringing a class group back to class when they saw a frog. He stopped to show the class and while they were looking a snake shot out of the bushes and coiled the frog. It was a tree snake.


These guys are very common on the sunny coast and there is considerble variation


----------

